# You Don't Know What You Got 'Til It's Gone



## Guest (May 21, 2018)

Graysonr submitted a new Article:

You Don't Know What You Got 'Til It's Gone 



> In so many aspects of life I find that the people who knew how to do things are no longer with us. As it relates to Tractors, which is the focus of this Forum. Try taking your 30, 50, 70 year old pride and joy to your local tractor dealer. Talk to the repair folks about a repair or to the parts counter folks about a repair part. Can you say “Fallen Flag”?
> 
> While I will not admit to restoring my baby as it is a “working tractor” I am trying to conserve it and remove abuse, shoddy repairs, and...


Read more about this article here...


----------

